# 008813 Hilfe!!!!!



## HERZI (2 Dezember 2004)

Hi an Alle,

bin eine Frau und mit diesen Dingen (alles um mich herum nickt jetzt mit Sicherheit wissend und nachsichtig) nicht sehr vertraut.

Nun hat mich allerdings unsere Telefonrechnung umgehauen : fast 200 Euro für die Nummer 008813-11970 Ellipso sat

Tja-war ich nich

Wir sind Kunde bei Arcor, die das jetzt prüfen. Meine Suche im Internet hat mir nicht wirklich geholfen.

Bin auf die nächste Rechnung gespannt.
Was kann ich tun? 

Gruß - eine verängstigte abundzusurferin


----------



## sascha (2 Dezember 2004)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/schadensfall-auslandsdialer.php


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Dezember 2004)

Auch hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7394


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2004)

HERZI schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind Kunde bei Arcor....


Berichte bitte unbedingt hier weiter, wie sich Arcor Euch gegenüber verhalten hat.


----------

